# skid steer tires



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i did the search and couldn't find much.......i need more snow traction. i took off the factory 12x16.5 lug dirt tires and put on some 16.5x 9 bias ply pickup tires. these things are about 2-3" less tall and i don't think they are going to hold up.... any suggestion for some good RADIAL traction tires. PS are Snow Wolf radial??


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

we are running retread skid steer tires on our 252 cat this winter. We siped every tread 4 times. They look like a turf tire for a mower. about 150 a tire. mark


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

good idea hotsprings


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

*Skid steer traction*

Jay your problem is your tires are still too wide. Thinner and taller with an aggressive tread is the only way in the snow. I have a New Holland Ls185B. You can get a set of 16 X 5.5 8 hole 4.15" heavy duty rims, I got mine through Solideal USA. They actually are tow motor rims, so I'm not sure if you can get them elsewhere. Then you can get a set of 7.50 X 16 Multi Mile traction *BIAS* ply, 10 ply,tires with tubes and liners. Whew! Anyway 1200 bones L8r and I'm gripping like my Chevy 2500! :yow!:


----------



## brandinswisher (Jan 8, 2008)

I use wolf paw tires on all my skid steers, they are narrow like a tractor tire and it's a night and day experience. They cost about $1700.00 for the set with rims. I bought one set and couldn't live without them so I bought 3 more sets so all my machines have them. Also doesn't wear down your summer tires.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

hotsrings77, I just picked up a set of these, http://www.solidealusa.com/products.asp?gid=2.2.8&dpid=2.2 So far they seem to be working really well, only 2 pushes so far but they push my 8611 right down the middle of a 2' tall windrow. I use my machine mostly on gravel and pavement in the summer so if they don't work out for snow i'm not worried. I was just wondering if you siped your tires yourself or you had someone do it. If you did do it yourself what did you use?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

brandinswisher;490215 said:


> I use wolf paw tires on all my skid steers, they are narrow like a tractor tire and it's a night and day experience. They cost about $1700.00 for the set with rims. I bought one set and couldn't live without them so I bought 3 more sets so all my machines have them. Also doesn't wear down your summer tires.


where did you purchase the wolf paws?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we have always bought the machines and never altered the tires but this last machine i ordered with michelen radial XD they are a demolition tire and they are amazing in the snow and dirt but they lack a little in the mud they cost like $400 per tire more than the regular tire......i ain't saying they are worth it but they are definatly a better tire

hope this helps jay 

p.s. and they are 12" wide too.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

we ran green diamond retreads with carbides in the rubber and ran about 450 for the set shipped look under high tech retread


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

stoneexc2;507176 said:


> we ran green diamond retreads with carbides in the rubber and ran about 450 for the set shipped look under high tech retread


What size tire did you use and what about rims?


----------



## MountainBill (Oct 17, 2007)

FYI -- For our Bobcat S150 we went with the STA Super Traxion light truck tire in a 10 x 16.5 8-ply size (#LB4D5) www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/super-traxion.html. It has a tread pattern almost identical to the Snow Wolf "Wolf Paw" skidsteer snow tire -- but it's a 10" tire, not 7" wide. These 4 Bobcat snow tires cost us just under $600 from a local retail tire dealer. That's a total cost of under $600 for *all 4 snow tires*, shipping, and mounting. For ice we'll be putting on heavy duty cable chains -- since we only get iced just a few times a year.


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

A Man;490235 said:


> hotsrings77, I just picked up a set of these, http://www.solidealusa.com/products.asp?gid=2.2.8&dpid=2.2 So far they seem to be working really well, only 2 pushes so far but they push my 8611 right down the middle of a 2' tall windrow. I use my machine mostly on gravel and pavement in the summer so if they don't work out for snow i'm not worried. I was just wondering if you siped your tires yourself or you had someone do it. If you did do it yourself what did you use?


We used the center tire in the picture this year on a skid steer. The tire is awsome!! I have two identical machines at the same property, one with factory tires and one with these tire and what a differance. The guys that run these machines try to beat each other to job site so they are able to use machine with lugged tires. I would try to stay away from truck tires sidewalls are not strong enough.


----------



## rrickerson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Chains*

For gravel use only, I highly recommend chains on the back tires. Certain areas of our 1/2 mile driveway are continually ice covered. With 2-link, v-bar ladder chains installed, my Gehl turns into a plowing machine.


----------

